# Vw festival 2011



## sava001006 (Oct 5, 2009)

Was a very good day out and there was some very impressive cars of all ages, from classics to the latest in the line of Vw.

anyway here are some photos


Vw Festival 2011 by joshsav, on Flickr


Vw Festival 2011 by joshsav, on Flickr


Vw Festival 2011 by joshsav, on Flickr


Vw Festival 2011 by joshsav, on Flickr


Vw Festival 2011 by joshsav, on Flickr


Vw Festival 2011 by joshsav, on Flickr


Vw Festival 2011 by joshsav, on Flickr


Vw Festival 2011 by joshsav, on Flickr

and there are some more photos here

http://www.flickr.com/photos/joshsav/sets/72157627441225870/with/6047502272/


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

Some good shots and some really nice cars there.

It was a good day out with me and the Mrs spending the time day dreaming about split screen campers and busus :argie:

A few from the day.

Bus









Buses









Black Bus









Blue Bug









Black Bug









Over Cooked HDR Rusty Bug


----------



## JoshG1992 (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice shots man  I didnt manage to get any myself, my camera decided to play up as usual so iv just been trawling around finding others photos from the event


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Great photos :thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Awesome! Some proper nice pics!


----------

